# A handy ultility for SlideShowPro users



## Peter Bussens (Aug 30, 2008)

I've made a small program called GalleryMerger that allows you to merge multiple albums created with SlideShowPro for Lightroom into a single gallery without any HTML or XML editing. 
You can check it out and download the application completely free of charge on http://gallerymerger.blogspot.com.
Enjoy!
Peter.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Aug 30, 2008)

Very interesting. Off to check it now.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 30, 2008)

Peter, BTW, Welcome to LR Forums. Thanks for the info....


----------



## mbmark (Sep 3, 2008)

It looks nice however I am unable to download it. Is it still online ?


----------



## Peter Bussens (Sep 3, 2008)

*Download still online!*

To Maciej:
Yes, the download is still online.
Try the direct link to the download page here.
The download is an .exe file, so maybe something wrong with the security settings of your browser?
Thanks for your interest,
Peter


----------



## mbmark (Sep 4, 2008)

Thank you. This time it worked perfectly !


----------



## RonBor (Oct 2, 2008)

I am using the SlideShow Pro Trial and I can't get your program to work (the Merge button is grayed out when I try to add the first gallery to the destination directory).  I assume that's because I'm using the trial of SSP, correct?

I love the idea of your program.  I've had no luck with TTG AutoIndex

Thank you for your efforts.


PS - I am also using LR2.1 if that matters.


----------



## Peter Bussens (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Ronbor,
GalleryMerger should work with the SlideShowPro trial version too.
Make sure you have selected a valid source and destination gallery path. Then the Merge button should become active. Re-arranging albums or deleting albums in the destination gallery is possible without a valid source gallery path.
Thanks for your kind words!
Peter


----------



## watsonm (May 14, 2009)

Hi Peter. 

Is 1.' the latest version as I have some issues with GM and ssp 1.4.4
---------------
I am using LR2.3 and SSP 1.4.4 

If I upload a couple of Galleries and try and use Gallery Merger 1.'  (which is what I have just downloaded)  it seems to mess things up a  bit.  I will list them and let me know which are bugs and which are  working as designed. 

1) Images.xml from source are purge of the data between <album><album/>  tags

2) It seems to add  empty  lgpath= and  tnpath= to the target  destination  for first album. 

3) Second album  ends up with two lgPAth and tnPAth 

4) second album directory has three directories. images, thumbs and  thumbnail.  Thumbnail has 1 entry (should be 1') thumb has a copy of the  original album directory. image directory seeems also to be a copy. 


Maybe there is a later version of Gm   and the download site has been  backed up with an old backup?? 

Hope you can help as it seem to be almost there and  would be a nice  addition to LR.


----------



## matonanjin (Jan 9, 2010)

Is there any kind of manual or "Quick Start Guide"?


----------



## matonanjin (Feb 20, 2010)

Peter,
When I do exactly as you instructed above I get, "Unhandled exception occurred in your application. If you click continue, the application will ignore this error and attempt to continue. If you click Quit, the application will close immediately. There is no Unicode byte order mark. Cannot switch to Unicode."

I am running Windows XP with lots of memory and HD space.


----------

